

AeroFS Auditing and Content API Launch - yurisagalov
http://blog.aerofs.com/auditing-and-content-api/

======
rdl
AeroFS is the best kept secret of small-team paranoid-about-security IT; I
know a lot of groups of 5-10 who are using AeroFS plus team server in a couple
locations, and it makes things a lot easier.

Auditing is really what it takes to make it a great solution for 50+ user
deployments. Compared to the alternatives (running your own system, or
security layered on top of Box or Dropbox), AeroFS is really attractive and
easy to use. The only weak point is the iOS client situation (i.e. none), but
they're working on that, and iOS app support vs. Dropbox.

------
bsanders
Awesome!

